# Caribe Not Eating



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all. I have a 8" Caribe in a tank by himself who has stopped eating for a week now. A week ago, he was in a tank with a shoal of Red Bellies and Caribes. The shoal killed one of the Caribes. When I came home, my 8" Caribe had a huge stomach(obviously he ate alot of the killed Caribe). Do you think this is the reason he may not be eating? I have tried a variety of food ranging from worms, smelt, etc.. He won't touch anything, just lets the food sit there for a few days and then I have to remove it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

thanks in advance!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

dont let food sit in the tank for days remove it after 2 hours.also he may eiter be still full or most likely stressed from moving him from 1 tank to another..its a new home for him and needs to get used to it all over..what size tank is he in?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

stressed from the move. dont worry he'll eat when hes ready.
wes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> stressed from the move. dont worry he'll eat when hes ready.
> wes
> [snapback]1132068[/snapback]​












A week without food for a size Pygo like himself is not bad. I wouldn't start worrying until he doesn't eat for 3 weeks, even though many say they can last for a month without eating.
~Taylor~


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > stressed from the move. dont worry he'll eat when hes ready.
> ...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Only thing I can add it t what lightning has said. I would not leave food in anylonger then 15-20 minutes. Leaving it in can cause water parameter problems.

Give him time, when he's hungry he will eat.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks to all who responded - you all are great! He is in a 55gal by himself. Funny thing is, I also transfered a 6 inch Piraya into his own 55 gal and he started eating right away. Thanks again for the great info.!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

just depends on the fish.
wes


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

robert69 said:


> Thanks to all who responded - you all are great! He is in a 55gal by himself. Funny thing is, I also transfered a 6 inch Piraya into his own 55 gal and he started eating right away. Thanks again for the great info.!
> [snapback]1132350[/snapback]​


Yes, just goes to show you, fish are like people. Different strokes for different folks.


----------

